# Orchestral Tools is planning something - Speculation thread



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello friends,

Orchestral Tools posted two pictures yesterday and today on their Facebook page.











Does anyone have a guess what this is ?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks like a compact scetching library (laptop), maybe a repacked orchestra using parts from all Berlin libraries?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 28, 2017)

Maybe something totally different for the like an ambient soundscapes library would be interesting .


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 28, 2017)

MA-Simon said:


> Looks like a compact scetching library (laptop), maybe a repacked orchestra using parts from all Berlin libraries?



good thought!


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 28, 2017)

Updating Sphere to something like The Orchestra ?


----------



## catsass (Jun 28, 2017)

A mosquito repellent spray?


----------



## mac (Jun 28, 2017)

My guess is for a lightweight sketching library too. I wish it were Ark 3, but doesn't look likely.

Whatever it is, judging by the guys lack of interest in the photos it's not going to be very good.


----------



## jason.d (Jun 28, 2017)

Cloud / streaming based mega library?


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 28, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> Updating Sphere to something like The Orchestra ?


the sphechestra


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 28, 2017)

Who knows? If I just saw the hashtag without the pics, I'd bet it was MA3 for inspirational music. But the portable composer rig seems to be a common theme...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 28, 2017)

Looking forward to something new, and interesting from OT. 

I wonder when they will be releasing their *Soloist III : Virtuoso Violin Library * ?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 28, 2017)

Recorded at the edge of nature


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 28, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's MA3 

But, it could also be another series of Libraries they are introducing, ... we shall know in time.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 28, 2017)

They are planning to empty our bank accounts...... and then we'll all have to live in a field...


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 28, 2017)

They're planning to fix: nocturne bass, first chairs violins, the bass in Berlin Strings main, and the Flugelhorns in Ark 2, among other things that need fixing so that we would feel like we're on a beach ??


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah maybe something like SF Masse, for people with all their Orch libraries (BWW, BB, BOS)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 28, 2017)

Can't be MA3, the visual is way too far from the two previous offerings.

The portable rig, nature and inspiration seem to be the core of the theme, so I would guess something "light" with quick results, maybe a bit like Spitfire Evo series ?


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 28, 2017)

I think they're telling you lot to leave them the f*** alone because they've gone on holiday


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 28, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I think they're telling you lot to leave them the f*** alone because they've gone on holiday


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 28, 2017)

Clearly, they have digitised Sascha into a MIDI mockup assistant software, that can take your score file/hummed melody recorded on your microphone and automatically prepare a mockup using the Berlin series. It includes Wi-Fi networking capability, so you can operate Sascha on your laptop, and he connects to your DAW at home to do the mockup, pinging the rendered file back to you to check and then tell him adjustments.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 28, 2017)

ModalRealist said:


> Clearly, they have digitised Sascha into a MIDI mockup assistant software, that can take your score file/hummed melody recorded on your microphone and automatically prepare a mockup using the Berlin series. It includes Wi-Fi networking capability, so you can operate Sascha on your laptop, and he connects to your DAW at home to do the mockup, pinging the rendered file back to you to check and then tell him adjustments.


You can always trust the Germans to deliver inventive engineering that runs on time!


----------



## Vik (Jun 28, 2017)

Maybe Berlin Chamber Strings or Berlin Divisi Sections? Or an update to Capsule or BS?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 28, 2017)

Vik said:


> Berlin Divisi Sections?


Stop, I can only salivate so much.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 28, 2017)

The Aaron Copland Composer Toolkit...maybe?


----------



## higgs (Jun 28, 2017)

Nigel Tufnel Toolkit?


----------



## higgs (Jun 28, 2017)

I have to cut it out with all the Photoshopping everything I see.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 28, 2017)

No, we need the Les Dawson Toolkit.....


----------



## midiman (Jun 28, 2017)

By the promo shots it looks like a library for DJ's...


----------



## Musicam (Jun 28, 2017)

Smell money


----------



## constaneum (Jun 28, 2017)

I have to speculate that something like symphobia which is light on resources since it's showing a guy with a laptop and headset, indicating you can compose wherever you go.


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm guessing CAPSULE Light! Easy on the resources.. that it runs on a laptop! I wish :(


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 28, 2017)

Knew this would be a funny game ! I envy the Spitfire Audiophiles who can play this every 3 weeks


----------



## galactic orange (Jun 28, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> They're planning to fix: nocturne bass, first chairs violins, the bass in Berlin Strings main, and the Flugelhorns in Ark 2, among other things that need fixing so that we would feel like we're on a beach ??


boom. He's here all night folks!


----------



## JanR (Jun 29, 2017)

This should be Orchestral Tools version of The Orchestra, instant arps & envelopes but then with samples from the Berlin series :D


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 29, 2017)

Vik said:


> Maybe Berlin Chamber Strings or Berlin Divisi Sections? Or an update to Capsule or BS?


Berlin Strings is already a divisi and chamber strings library. The sections are very small, too small for my taste to give a rich ensemble sound. I've always wondered if they would do a larger sections add-on.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 29, 2017)

higgs said:


> Nigel Tufnel Toolkit?


Hats off, sir!


----------



## Vik (Jun 29, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Berlin Strings is already a divisi and chamber strings library.


There is no such thing as a divisi orchestra.  Divisi is what's needed when eg. the violin section is divided in two in order to play two voices without the orchestra suddenly sounding larger, and since Berlin Strings are...

8 V1s
6 V2s
5 Violas
5 Celli
4 Basses

...it would be great to have a an OT library with eg an 4/3/3/3 player configuration; or rather; two such sections, with different instruments, so that one could split up the 8 violins and have two groups of 5 instead. Such sections could of course also be used to making the existing ensemble larger - so you could choose between 8, 12 or 16 V1s and so on. 

For even more flexibility, one could have slightly different sizes between the two divisi sections. One wouldn't even need to define it as divisi sections or a chamber ensemble, but just offer two (slightly) different sized smaller sections would could be used in different ways. Maybe that wouldn't be so interesting for you, but look at how popular Spitfire Chamber Strings seems to be compared with SF Symphonic Strings: lots of us like the intimate sound of small ensembles, and again: these small sections could be used to make BS sound larger as well.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 29, 2017)

Vik said:


> There is no such thing as a divisi orchestra.  Divisi is what's needed when eg. the violin section is divided in two in order to play two voices without the orchestra suddenly sounding larger...


Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## JanR (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## mac (Jun 29, 2017)

Ffs, so what's that? Is it a product? Are just just trying to #inspire me?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 29, 2017)

Holy freaking f*ck.


----------



## mac (Jun 29, 2017)

#clearasmud


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks like their version of Project SAM's Orchestral Essentials line- streamlined Berlin Orchestra with a smaller memory footprint for laptop composing. I'm only guessing based on the ads that I've seen out thus far. Would make sense. I had wanted to ask them about something like this a while ago since their samples are brilliant but their libraries are MASSIVE. I use a lot of Ark I and II on my MB Air with an external Samsung T3 SSD. not a huge imposition but if they have made a smaller library with all their Berlin series, this thing will sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 29, 2017)

My only machine is a laptop with 24gb of RAM and 2To SSD. Working with Orchestral Tools products, I'm used to freeze/unfreeze tracks regularly. I would work only with the Tree mics, freeze a bunch of tracks when my RAM is almost up, and load all mics / freeze everything when I'm done. Makes everything quite slow but it works.

To be able to compose with a lighter version of these instruments during the composition process would allow me to gain approximately 5 hours a day ^^


----------



## NoamL (Jun 29, 2017)

Nah I bet this is the Albionization of OT Berlin - repackaging a few BS/BB/BWW sample sets as baked-together combos "pre orchestrated" for "beginning composers."

It would be an odd direction for them. They are still the only dev in the field with the full lineup of two dozen individually sampled brass and woodwinds recorded in situ - while every other dev is either sampling ensembles or ensembles plus a soloist for each instrument.

Sure it takes more work when you have to automate and micromanage 20 instrument tracks instead of holding down a chord, but it's worth it...


----------



## robgb (Jun 29, 2017)

All I know is that that dude's never getting laid.


----------



## mac (Jun 29, 2017)

I think that's why he's constantly looking off into space, wondering where it all went wrong. He's needs some inspiration.


----------



## Phryq (Jun 29, 2017)

Anechoic orchestra, please 

I know it's not happening, but I can dream.


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 29, 2017)

JanR said:


>



I like it a lot.. what Neumann is saying really sums it up. Now the name of the new library has Orchestra in it, so: they're probably bringing some runs from Sphere, adding pre-built phrases, updating it with latest Capsule, removing all mics to make it lighter on scripting, hence lighter on memory, bringing the main sections and ensembles from their Berlin libraries violins, violas, celli, flutes, french horns, etc.. no soloists, ensembles only, re-rendering everything in 16-bit to take less space.. etc voila, inspire!


----------



## kaiyoti (Jun 29, 2017)

Such tease.... in the video each time they start to focus on the laptop screen, the shot changes before it can fully focus on the kontakt windows.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 29, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Anechoic orchestra, please
> 
> I know it's not happening, but I can dream.


I've got a better idea; Recording the orchestra through a funnel made from the fabric of Hans Zimmer's underwear.


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 29, 2017)

kaiyoti said:


> Such tease.... in the video each time they start to focus on the laptop screen, the shot changes before it can fully focus on the kontakt windows.


From the circle in the middle of the GUI, these are single instrument patches., I am guessing ensembles.. one for each section; complete strings, etc..


----------



## ongoing (Jun 29, 2017)

C-Wave said:


> From the circle in the middle of the GUI, these are single instrument patches., I am guessing ensembles.. one for each section; complete strings, etc..


Do you think it's a bit like SA Masse ?


----------



## mac (Jun 29, 2017)

If it is a new product, I hope they've recorded real mixtures of ensembles together.



rottoy said:


> I've got a better idea; Recording the orchestra through a funnel made from the fabric of Hans Zimmer's underwear.



"Dodgy..."


----------



## NoamL (Jun 29, 2017)

ongoing said:


> Do you think it's a bit like SA Masse ?



Yeah that would be the exact analogy, if my guess is right.


----------



## C-Wave (Jun 29, 2017)

ongoing said:


> Do you think it's a bit like SA Masse ?


Exactly.. although I would have been more inspired to make more music if my investment with them ended with a more realistic Capsule memory footprint


----------



## rottoy (Jun 29, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Yeah that would be the exact analogy, if my guess is right.


The more exact analogy would be more along the lines of CineSymphony Lite, surely?


----------



## Hanu_H (Jun 29, 2017)

I think it's something similar to Sonuscore's The Orchestra. Atleast that is what Newmans words make me think. He talks about inspiring pre-orchestrated instruments. And the backround music sounds like it was done with arpeggiated patch and some melody instruments on top.

-Hannes


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 29, 2017)

mac said:


> If it is a new product, I hope they've recorded real mixtures of ensembles together.



Unfortunately, if it's a new product, I don't think there will be new samples. It says "Berlin Orchestra Inspire." Still not sure if it's just a Berlin Orchestra hype video or if it's an actual announcement...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a feeling this is something similar to what the ProjectSam Symphobia line offers.

A smaller memory footprint Orchestral Library, compared to their full Berlin Orchestral libraries, and some interesting orchestral combinations to speed up production, and possibly some additional surprises it will offer.

Whatever it is, I'm excited .. and looking forward to its release.

For the time being, I decided to pass on both 'The Orchestra' by Sonuscore, and the new Bernard Herrmann Library by Spitfire


----------



## lucor (Jun 29, 2017)

Something like Masse/Symphobia would be cool, always wished for more ensemble patches in my Berlin stuff. Inb4 it's just a new bundle price for the whole Berlin Orchestra, since it's now finally complete.


----------



## Seycara (Jun 29, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Nah I bet this is the Albionization of OT Berlin - repackaging a few BS/BB/BWW sample sets as baked-together combos "pre orchestrated" for "beginning composers."
> 
> It would be an odd direction for them. They are still the only dev in the field with the full lineup of two dozen individually sampled brass and woodwinds recorded in situ - while every other dev is either sampling ensembles or ensembles plus a soloist for each instrument.
> 
> Sure it takes more work when you have to automate and micromanage 20 instrument tracks instead of holding down a chord, but it's worth it...



My thoughts too; I know albion/ark/symphobia has a lot of these pre-orchestrated patches which is fine if most of your output consists of two part tutti lines. But I really think what sets scores apart from those made from more cookie cutter methods are those that feature intricate and well thought out orchestrations.

That being said, OT should make whatever will increase their income the most as a company and Berlin Orchestra "Inspire" will probably sell lots.


----------



## desert (Jun 29, 2017)

Intro Price: $1000
Afterwards: $1,500


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 29, 2017)

desert said:


> Intro Price: $1000
> Afterwards: $1,500


Doubt it. It probably won't be really cheap but I'm guessing $399 intro price and $499 regular. If it's going to be in the Ark range anyhow


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 30, 2017)

Enya Composer Toolkit


----------



## JPQ (Jun 30, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> I have a feeling this is something similar to what the ProjectSam Symphobia line offers.
> 
> A smaller memory footprint Orchestral Library, compared to their full Berlin Orchestral libraries, and some interesting orchestral combinations to speed up production, and possibly some additional surprises it will offer.
> 
> ...



this kind quick lowend machine or portable machine set sounds nice idea. Even i know verylikely my next lib and then my orchestral needs are level where i dont have much limits what i can do i feel. of course more is better some level at least but when important things are done is easy do composing. i course even this dont have woodwind sections but generally i dont care them much at least yet.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 30, 2017)

MA-Simon said:


> Looks like a compact scetching library (laptop), maybe a repacked orchestra using parts from all Berlin libraries?




That would be my first thought. As the quality of libraries gets better and more detailed the next thing for developers to do (and compete with each other on) is smaller footprints and load times.


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 30, 2017)

If this is just another "entry level"/"sketching" pseudo-orchestra with either artificially pre-baked ensembles from the Berlin recordings, or even a new sample base, that will be IMO a disappointing waste of OT's time (though it may indeed be profitable).

I am hoping that, even if it is partially marketed as that kind of thing, it turns out to be something more like Sonokinetic's libraries (Minimal, etc.) with tempo-locked pre-recorded figures, textures and chords, easily playable and acting as a "core" for embellishment with the main Berlin series.


----------



## JF (Jun 30, 2017)

It's up on their website.

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_orchestra_inspire.php


A Symphonic Orchestra
Adaptive Legato
Specifically Balanced Mix Mic Position
Full Orchestra Patches
Pre-Orchestrated Ensembles
Solo Instruments
Percussion Essentials Patch
Grand Piano
Symphonic Harp


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 30, 2017)

In the print industry it's often the case that designers use lower resolution placeholder images to enable the fast created of booklets and brochures. So the screen redraw is nice and snappy on a 48 page colour booklet for example.

I've often wondered if it would be possible for library designers to create - well lets say an orchestra section - that uses lower resolution audio whilst you are actually doing the composing and arranging, and then you can swap them out for higher resolution freezing/rendering when it came to final output of the music.

It would certainly help the RAM situation.....


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 30, 2017)

Flutes and Clarinets? Shouldn't that be flutes and Oboes?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 30, 2017)

Ooooh !!!!


----------



## ModalRealist (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, there's now a very obvious no-brainer for people new to orchestral mockups who want a traditional orchestral setup in Kontakt. Pending how it works in action, that is.


----------



## rlundv (Jun 30, 2017)

Here is the screencast!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 30, 2017)

Pre-order cost very attractive. Was very close to The Orchestra, but OT seems a very solid alternative .. IMHO. 
Got caught in Big Fish Audio 'harangue' and now quite put-off !! 

What are other impressions here ( The orchestra vs Inspire ) ???


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 30, 2017)

Is it like "The Orchestra"? Looks more like an Albion to me.


----------



## ongoing (Jun 30, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Is it like "The Orchestra"? Looks more like an Albion to me.


It seems to be a bit like Orchestral Essentials for me


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 30, 2017)

I mostly watched the walkthrough thinking "I think I can cover most of what's here already, although there are several instrument articulations I do like the sound of very much."

But then, on their website, I saw the paragraph about €150 of discount coupons for two future OT purchases being included in the purchase. Given that I have already had my sights set on eventually getting a few other OT libraries upon which I assume I could apply those, that effectively could bring my pre-order price down to €100. So ... can I get €100 of value out of Inspire? Man, it is very hard to convince myself that I wouldn't get at least that much out of it.

I do wonder if those discount coupons have an expiration date, though. That could still tilt the scales a bit.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 30, 2017)

Instant buy! Perfect complement to the Arks, which I have and I just love capsule!!! Do not have any of OT's other libraries so the two coupons are great... Hope they don't expire!

My feeling, having just bought The Orchestra, is they are both fantastic... TO more for the arping and just plain fun and songwriting inspiration and OT for the rich and full sounds/powerful Capsule user system... just love OT's power/sound! Been wanting BB for a long time but this gives me what I've yearned for...

Comes out on my Bday... how could I resist???

Together they spell TOOT!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 30, 2017)

I love the low string shorts, percussion, the harp and the Steinway. Really beautiful stuff. I'd get it just for those sounds! Keep in mind I have Ark I & II and Sphere all on an external SSD but this looks tasty enough to have right on my dedicated Macbook HD.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 30, 2017)

It sounds fantastic but absolutely could not justify it owning most of the berlin series and all the Albions. LOL!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## NoamL (Jun 30, 2017)

Watched through the screencast over lunch. Frankly, at $300 this kills Sonuscore The Orchestra and Symphobia 1+2 and many similar products, and takes a big bite from Spitfire Albion. At the eventual $450 price perhaps all those devs (except Sonuscore) can breathe a small sigh of relief.

This library is intelligent. Everything fits into 8GB because that's the relevant standard for off the shelf laptops, and they’re catering to the newbies who haven’t bought Kontakt. Actually designing for the right audience, what a concept.

It's not a shallow product. There's not just your generic Kiddo-Trailer-Composer string and brass stabs and susses, but all kinds of well orchestrated unison and octave options.There are even wind and brass solo instruments and a decent array of percussion - solo timpani, solo harp - all for the same price as the revamped Albion1 which has NONE of these features (think about it, would a newbie composer rather have a high quality solo timpani WITH rolls, and a solo trumpet, solo horn, solo flute and solo clarinet in addition to all the ensemble patches? Or would they rather have a hundred Brunel loops and Steam pads? I see OT aiming much closer to the mark here).

For newbie VI composers, I have a hard time seeing how this does not become the premier “first library” product. For the rest of us, I am having a hard time talking myself out of it at $300. I wasn’t even tempted by Masse or Sonuscore The Orchestra. Sonuscore's product in particular is getting whipped here as their mid tier sounds and their "Here, budge over, let us compose for you" arpeggiator with a hundred or more presets, just isn't enough value when you can get what is effectively a starter kit of the Berlin Series for just $50 more.

I think all of this underlines how Orchestral Tools has been proceeding from square 1 with a very coherent vision - doing exactly what they envisioned for strings, brass, woodwinds, then putting them together in Inspire, and offering auxiliary orchestral ideas in their Ark series. Meanwhile you have Spitfire Audio who have some genius products like the frankly industry-changing Scary Strings and its EVO successors, just to name one product line... But the SSO series is a rationalization of BML which never made too much coherent sense put together (like the brass patches are a1/a2/a6 for _every_ brass section), and they've depended on the selling point of AIR to convince everybody that SSO and the Albions all fit together.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 30, 2017)

I just don't see this being like "The Orchestra" really two different animals and focus. It's a fantastic deal at 249 euro for people who want to get into OT. If you already have a bunch of OT it still is intriguing and for people just starting seems like the best product out there.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 30, 2017)

Ha! I knew it! Excellent. May I get a free cookie please?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 30, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


>


Thaaank you!


----------



## procreative (Jun 30, 2017)

Predict it wont be long until Masse is sold standalone, now...


----------



## desert (Jun 30, 2017)

But how much ram will each instrument be if I have at least 20 in my template?


----------



## NoamL (Jun 30, 2017)

desert said:


> But how much ram will each instrument be if I have at least 20 in my template?



All of the instruments in the screencast added together = 1.4 GB RAM??! How is that possible! It sure looks like they did their best to make this a very, very capable laptop library.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 30, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Instant buy! Perfect complement to the Arks, which I have and I just love capsule!!! Do not have any of OT's other libraries so the two coupons are great... Hope they don't expire!
> 
> My feeling, having just bought The Orchestra, is they are both fantastic... TO more for the arping and just plain fun and songwriting inspiration and OT for the rich and full sounds/powerful Capsule user system... just love OT's power/sound! Been wanting BB for a long time but this gives me what I've yearned for...
> 
> ...


the solo articulations here and the arp ensembles of the Orchestra could be a good combo


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

Or create an arp patch for these ensembles....

Listened to the 26 minute screencast. Got chills repeatedly. Had to go to bed and get under the covers. Owning the full version might court pneumonia. Willing to take the risk.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 30, 2017)

Every time I go to buy OT's string runs they do this. Two years ago it was Ark I, last year Ark 2. Now this. I have Albion 1, both Arks, Symphobia 1 and 2 as my "all-in-one" orchestral libs. Do I really need this? Of course I do.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 30, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Every time I go to buy OT's string runs they do this. Two years ago it was Ark I, last year Ark 2. Now this. I have Albion 1, both Arks, Symphobia 1 and 2 as my "all-in-one" orchestral libs. Do I really need this? Of course I do.


OT string runs are really good and its not just the string runs, I use the full string patches all the time.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 1, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Every time I go to buy OT's string runs they do this. Two years ago it was Ark I, last year Ark 2. Now this. I have Albion 1, both Arks, Symphobia 1 and 2 as my "all-in-one" orchestral libs. Do I really need this? Of course I do.



But THIS TIME you get $150 in credits to get string runs and sphere!


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2017)

Vastman said:


> But THIS TIME you get $150 in credits to get string runs and sphere!



Just to be clear, the €150 Euros in vouchers is

€50 on anything
100€ voucher, good for any purchase higher than 600€

So no good for String Runs and Sphere even if bought together.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 1, 2017)

You heart breaker! Darn!


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Jul 2, 2017)

darn
no Oboes :'(


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 2, 2017)

if I have Ark 1 and Ark 2, Symphobia 1 and 2 and Albion 1 is this just more of these same? I also own a lot of the Vienna Special editions and EW Gold (the original native instruments ) version to round out my orchestral palettes. 

Am I just being redundant here? I do love the fact that it's so lightweight and it does sound incredible.


----------



## ysnyvz (Jul 2, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> if I have Ark 1 and Ark 2, Symphobia 1 and 2 and Albion 1 is this just more of these same? I also own a lot of the Vienna Special editions and EW Gold (the original native instruments ) version to round out my orchestral palettes.
> 
> Am I just being redundant here? I do love the fact that it's so lightweight and it does sound incredible.


I think every library has its own character. If you like it and can afford it, it's up to you decide.
To demonstrate their differences, here I played same midi with spiccato ensemble patches with some of my libraries in this order:

1. CSS
2. Sable Ensemble
3. Mural Ensemble
4. Albion One
5. Albion 1
6. Metropolis Ark 1
7. Orchestral Essentials 1
8. Adagietto
9. Session Strings
10. Kontakt Factory Library



So I like BOI's character and think it's different than these. I will buy it.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 2, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> I think every library has its own character. If you like it and can afford it, it's up to you decide.
> To demonstrate their differences, here I played same midi with spiccato ensemble patches with some of my libraries in this order:
> 
> 1. CSS
> ...




Thanks YSNYVZ. Great demo.

Dumb question. Is Inspire available right now? If I buy today will I receive it today or is the intro offer "pay now and wait for the release"?


----------



## ysnyvz (Jul 2, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Thanks YSNYVZ. Great demo.
> 
> Dumb question. Is Inspire available right now? If I buy today will I receive it today or is the intro offer "pay now and wait for the release"?


It's pre-order. Pay now and download at July 14th.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 2, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> It's pre-order. Pay now and download at July 14th.



Thanks again YSNYVZ.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 2, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> Thanks again YSNYVZ.


I assume OT/sample library review and others will be forthcoming with more demos and walkthrus in the new couple weeks...intro price is good till the release date...so hold on!


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2017)

Can't wait go get this!


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 6, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I assume OT/sample library review and others will be forthcoming with more demos and walkthrus in the new couple weeks...intro price is good till the release date...so hold on!


Yeah, I'd really like to see a walkthrough and hear the articulations a little more.


----------



## Pianolando (Jul 6, 2017)

After watching the screencast I bought this right away. Good price, great sound and amazing mobility!


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 7, 2017)

The screencast with the song played first and then played section by section is a really good move. And it was still relatively brief. I'd like to see more of this.


----------



## MarcusD (Jul 8, 2017)

Holy cow, I've been waiting for something like this to come out for so long. It sounds incredible! Just listened to some of the demos on YouTube and was blown away.. Take my money! Nicely done OT!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 9, 2017)

I preordered Inspire.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 20, 2017)

How full of a live orchestra sound can you get with just Inspire and a 16 GB RAM MacBook Pro? Can you load all of the sections at once?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 20, 2017)

Geoff Grace said:


> How full of a live orchestra sound can you get with just Inspire and a 16 GB RAM MacBook Pro? Can you load all of the sections at once?


It's a full orchestra so yes you can get a fulll sound. And yes you can load all the sections on a 16 GB MBP, that's one of the main selling points. In fact you only need 8 GB of RAM.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks, *agarner32*! I'm glad to hear confirmation that you can indeed load everything. Are there any other user experiences—positive or negative—to report at this early stage of release?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 24, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> I think every library has its own character. If you like it and can afford it, it's up to you decide.
> To demonstrate their differences, here I played same midi with spiccato ensemble patches with some of my libraries in this order:
> 
> 1. CSS
> ...




Cant find link? Would have loved to hear this!


----------



## ysnyvz (Jul 25, 2017)

JT3_Jon said:


> Cant find link? Would have loved to hear this!


sorry, i deleted it.


----------

